# Marimo Moss Ball - No Longer a Ball



## Dayofhope (Mar 25, 2015)

I tried to propagate my marimo moss ball, and ever since, both halves have been rather flat. It still seems healthy, it just won't form a ball again. It has been "flat" for a few months now. Is there anything I can do to make it form into a ball again? Thanks!


----------



## RNHime (Mar 12, 2015)

Mine is doing this, too!

Commenting so I'll see replies. '>.>


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Well you could roll them into a ball shape and tie them with thread to hold the shape. I think they're kinda cute as is though. I like to see what the inside looks like. I have one opened up like that, as a sort of experiment. I wanted to see how it would grow left alone after I pulled it into a few pieces. It was a wonky one to begin with and was opening up anyways.


----------



## adlemsi (Jul 3, 2015)

Since Marimo grows extremely slow, I think it would be cool to do a wall with it. I might try to do that! Just have to get more Marimo balls or pieces from reputable sellers. I have plenty of clear craft mesh for a wall support & fishing line to tie it down.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I've just rolled them with my hand and they return to the ball shape. You might like this 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kY3XYRpCVuE


----------

